# VRT evasion



## ACA (28 Jul 2006)

Not sure whether this is the correct forum for this - so feel free to move it!

My mother has been having hassle from a neighbouring tenant, this woman has been very abusive to her in a variety of ways over the last 8 weeks. This woman has an English reg. Merc circa 1988. She has been residing in Ireland for at least 2 years and has not declared her vehicle to Customs and Excise. *IF* my mum decided to report her, does anyone know who she reports this to? It probably will never come to it - but Mum feels tht since the Gardai don't seem pushed about this woman, it would be good to have some ammo to threaten her with if things got nastier!


----------



## ubiquitous (28 Jul 2006)

If the woman has owned the vehicle for 6 months before she came to live here, and owned the vehicle for 6 months thereafter, then I understand she will have no liability to VRT. In any event I would imagine that the VRT on an 1988 micra would hardly be more than €100 - hardly enough for the lady on question or the VRT people to bother themselves with.


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Jul 2006)

If she is being abusive, then why not simply report her to the Gardai on that basis?


----------



## Taximan (28 Jul 2006)

The 6 month rule is a relief from VAT on the transaction, not a relief from VRT.


----------



## Ham Slicer (28 Jul 2006)

Taximan said:
			
		

> The 6 month rule is a relief from VAT on the transaction, not a relief from VRT.



No it's VRT alright.  

See Revenue leaflet VRT3


----------



## Ned_ie (28 Jul 2006)

Taximan - it also applies to the VRT. If she has held the car for 6 months in the UK prior to moving to Ireland and holds the car for *1 year* therafter there is no VRT or VAT


----------



## z107 (28 Jul 2006)

She should have probably bought a more expensive car.


----------



## liteweight (28 Jul 2006)

Original poster said it was a Mercedes not a micra!


----------



## ACA (28 Jul 2006)

originally posted by me,


> This woman has an English reg. Merc circa 1988.


Last time I checked Merc was short for Mercedes!!

When we moved over here 15 years ago, you had to have owned the vehicle for 1 year to be exempt from VRT. Either way - you were obliged to inform Customs & Excise that you had brought a vehicle with you and re-register it here. I was looking on the revenue website and it says the minimum VRT is €315 (even for a Micra!! )

What I wanted was info on how to tell Customs and Excise if you thought a person had evaded paying this tax.


----------



## NHG (28 Jul 2006)

The car must'nt be taxed or have an NCT either then - How does insurance go on a Eng Reg car here for over 2 years?


----------



## bazermc (28 Jul 2006)

ACA said:
			
		

> has not declared her vehicle to Customs and Excise.


 
How do you know it was not declared?


----------



## ACA (28 Jul 2006)

originally posted by *bazermc*


> How do you know it was not declared?


 
Wouldn't it have Irish plates?


----------



## CCOVICH (28 Jul 2006)

It could have been declared, but she may not be displaying Irish plates-I've seen it happen before.


----------



## ACA (28 Jul 2006)

Thanx CCOVICH - does anyone know the answer to my original post?


> *IF* my mum decided to report her, does anyone know who she reports this to?


----------



## liteweight (28 Jul 2006)

Presume customs and excise. Are you sure you want to escalate the problem?


----------



## ACA (28 Jul 2006)

No not really liteweight! My mum is just looking to have some ammo to throw at her if she becomes any more aggressive. This woman has been making mums life a nightmare. She is playing leaving TV full blast and then going out (ditto the stereo), revving her car up for 1/2 an hour at a time at 3am and then wheel-spinning out of the communal driveway, showering my mums car with gravel, screaming obscenities at my mum, the list goes on.... She has been asked to leave by the landlords because of her behaviour - and she's now including them in her tirades, (they're 2 gents and they're intimate, So you can imagine the field day she's having with that!!) If she's got an axe to grind with my mum - fair enuf - but using language that I can't relate here, in front of my 9 year old is not on!


----------



## dad (28 Jul 2006)

That constitutes anti social behaviour, you can apply to the PRTB (if the landlord won't) under 3rd party request to get the tenant to stop or face conviction or fine.cost is 25 eur under dispute resolution. prtb.ie,bear in mind there is a 2 month backlog


----------



## AJC (28 Jul 2006)

ACA said:
			
		

> Not sure whether this is the correct forum for this - so feel free to move it!
> 
> My mother has been having hassle from a neighbouring tenant, this woman has been very abusive to her in a variety of ways over the last 8 weeks. This woman has an English reg. Merc circa 1988. She has been residing in Ireland for at least 2 years and has not declared her vehicle to Customs and Excise. *IF* my mum decided to report her, does anyone know who she reports this to? It probably will never come to it - but Mum feels tht since the Gardai don't seem pushed about this woman, it would be good to have some ammo to threaten her with if things got nastier!


 
*From the Revenue Website:*
VRT Prosecution Unit Aras Ailigh, Bridgend, Co. Donegal. 074 9368836 vrodoneg@revenue.ie

She doesn't seem to have gone through the procedure to claim the VRT exemption (as she has not re-resgistered her vehicle as required)

Especially given her attitude, I think contacting the revenue might be in order.


----------



## ACA (28 Jul 2006)

Cool - thanx AJC. Just what i was looking for!!


----------



## liteweight (28 Jul 2006)

She sounds like a bit of a nutter. Yeah go on....sock it to her!!!


----------



## mmclo (28 Jul 2006)

I think its a fiar point, there seem to be a lot of people driving NI or UK registered cars and it's a form of tax evasion after all if they're not following the rules

One I've seen clearly purchased the car in NI new and now drives it here, how's it that supposed others who pay VRT etc. feel?


----------



## Danmo (28 Jul 2006)

I think you might just make it worse. My friend was having a similar problem with their neighbour whom it would seem is bringing cars down from the north and using car park spaces in the apt complex to hold them before he sells them. Anyway, bfs boyfriend threatened him with customs and excise after a run-in one day and the guy got really really aggressive and they ended up going to the Guards. I would tackle her anti-social behaviour rather than making threats which I think could make her even more agressive. I feel for you - this is an awful situation to be in.


----------

